# Download-Zähler



## FlorianR (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand ein kleines Tool empfehlen womit ich bestimmte Dateien zählen kann?
Z.B. wie oft wurde ein Download runtergeladen (auf einer externen Seite, die Benutzer sehen kann, außer der Webmaster).

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2006)

Hmm, Dein Post ist irgendwie etwas wirr.
Willst Du einen Download-Conter fuer die Dateien auf Deiner Website haben?
Sowas wirst Du am besten mit PHP machen koennen, ist auch garnicht so schwer. Am besten kannst Du die Daten in einer Datenbank speichern, oder aber auch in (einer) Textdatei(en).


----------



## FlorianR (19. Juni 2006)

Die Downloads binde ich ganz normal in html ein (ohne Datenbank etc):

"http://blablub.de/download.zip" alle die nun auf diesen Link klicken, möchte ich zählen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2006)

Also rein mit HTML wird das nicht gehen. Auch JavaScript kann Dir da nicht helfen. Da muss schon eine serverseitige Programmiersprache wie z.B. PHP ran.


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juni 2006)

Normalerweise hat man bei Webspace auch ein Statistik-Tool dabei.
Dort werden dann auch u.U. auch die angeforderten Dateien nach Häufigkeit aufgelistet.

Schau mal nach, irgendwo wirst du da sicher etwas finden.... eigene Lösungen belasten nur unnötig den Server.


----------



## FlorianR (20. Juni 2006)

Ich habe mir mal die Statistik Tools von meinen Server angesehen, diese können aber nicht einzelne Dateien auflisten. Google Analytics kann auch nur einzelne Seiten auflisten. Ich muss aber genau wissen, wie oft eine Datei runtergeladen wurde...

Ich hoffe mir kann noch jemand helfen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Wie gesagt... PHP ist Dein Freund...


----------

